# Seeking Advice



## Baseballnatty (Apr 18, 2018)

I recently finished taking the Medical Billing Course offered by AAPC. I have no experience in the medical field, but have a few college courses under my belt. I am not having any luck finding a medical billing job that I am qualified for. What types of jobs are out there for beginners like me? What do you suggest I do in order to become qualified for a position? My end goal is to be able to work from home some day as either a biller or coder to be with my children. I feel like I should have taken the medical coding class but I guess I did not really do my research too well. Any tips or strategies would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## loular165@aol.com (Apr 19, 2018)

*Same Boat*

Hi, I completed the coding course and think that I should have done the billing course also.  It has been very difficult finding a job as a coder.  Good luck to you.  Just wanted you to know there are others out there in your same spot.


----------



## greatbiller (Apr 20, 2018)

Look for any job in a medical office where you can get your foot in the door.  Many larger practices have billing departments where you could get an entry level position calling on unpaid insurance claims, doing patient registration, verifying insurance, etc.


----------



## RockingMC (Apr 20, 2018)

*I'm in the same boat too!*

Just to let you know, I too am having trouble finding a position. I went back to school because I couldn't find a job. I needed job skills, did research and found medical coding an interesting and lucrative career with the option of working from home. All very attractive reasons for a 57 year old who has been out of the working world for awhile! 
I was very excited and felt great that I was doing something to improve my quality of life and be a productive, contributing employee in an important field.
I enjoyed being back in school and did very well. Now I feel resentment because after graduating from a community college program I find out that it's near to impossible to find an entry level coding job without coding experience. I didn't go back to school for medical coding to be a receptionist! I hate phone work which is why I wanted more valueable job skills! 
I probably should have done more research before starting this adventure but I felt confident that I had been thorough. I didn't find out how difficult it is to break into the field until after I had graduated.
It's very discouraging to me. I started this adventure with a great attitude and worked very hard to get good grades. Unfortunately, and I hate to say this, but now I'm wondering if I made a bad choice for myself.  I hope all the time, money and effort will prove worthy.


----------



## eugeniamiller02@gmail.com  (Apr 25, 2018)

Baseballnatty said:


> I recently finished taking the Medical Billing Course offered by AAPC. I have no experience in the medical field, but have a few college courses under my belt. I am not having any luck finding a medical billing job that I am qualified for. What types of jobs are out there for beginners like me? What do you suggest I do in order to become qualified for a position? My end goal is to be able to work from home some day as either a biller or coder to be with my children. I feel like I should have taken the medical coding class but I guess I did not really do my research too well. Any tips or strategies would be greatly appreciated!



I am having the same problem but I have 13 years of experience in billing and coding. The only thing is its in Optometry billing and coding and that is not considered "experience" in the medical world. But I started out as a reception in Optometry and moved around and years went bye. I think front desk, medical records, patient registration. Somewhere in that nature to gain some medical experience, Just make sure you get a job at a practice where you do have the opportunity to advice in different positions. Good Luck!!


----------

